# The greatest show



## Squidaroo (Nov 13, 2010)

Your ideal show. and the greatest show youve witnessed


----------



## the wizard (Nov 19, 2010)

i saw sleep in chitown through a huge window on a roof with the view of the city behind me. me and my friend flew a sign that said "no way in so smoke us out", shit worked so good. best night of my life.

i also saw annihilation time in chattanooga, also a killer night that included tons of 40z and a 30 dollar roach motel.


----------

